
BitDefender wrongly detects Winds as malware - tbarbugli
https://github.com/GetStream/Winds/issues/596
======
tbarbugli
Beside the news item itself; I wonder how often this happens and how people
manage to get their software removed from this false positive detection lists.

Any help with making a stronger case is also appreciated!

